# Yirgacheffe recommendations please



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

I've really enjoyed the Yirgacheffe coffees from Foundry (alas out of stock) and Sundulag.

Keen to try some others in a similar vein....

Any other recommendations please ?-- the fruitier and funkier the better!


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Well, Jolly Bean do a fine job of roasting Rocko Mountain (while stocks of last year's crop last)

http://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/ethiopia-rocko-mountain-reserve


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/filter-coffee/products/ethiopian-yirgacheffe-g1-natural-gutiti

very nice!


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Jez H said:


> https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/filter-coffee/products/ethiopian-yirgacheffe-g1-natural-gutiti
> 
> very nice!


+1 this was very blueberry, I didn't like it at first but it really grew on me.


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Well, Jolly Bean do a fine job of roasting Rocko Mountain (while stocks of last year's crop last)
> 
> http://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/ethiopia-rocko-mountain-reserve


+1 for this. It's excellent.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks all --- will try the Jolly Bean. Have already had the Rave one - so interested in trying others. Any more recommendations?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Wote from Avenue Coffee in Glasgow was a favourite of mine. Its still available (checked this morning)


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

Born Sippin from Neighbourhood Coffee Roasters in Liverpool

https://neighbourhood-coffee.myshopify.com/collections/coffee/products/born-sippin


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Dallah said:


> The Wote from Avenue Coffee in Glasgow was a favourite of mine. Its still available (checked this morning)


Yes, forgot about this one! A belter.


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Well, Jolly Bean do a fine job of roasting Rocko Mountain (while stocks of last year's crop last)
> 
> http://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/ethiopia-rocko-mountain-reserve





shannigan said:


> +1 for this. It's excellent.


Thanks both









We probably have enough stock for the rest of this week.... maybe next week before we're out of the run! We do however have some new samples on our cupping table today!









@prophecy-of-drowning we have a 15% off offer code for our website for users of the forum, it's CFORUMUK

Cheers,

Joel


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

I tasted this last night following a talk by Steve Leighton at Brew Lab in Edinburgh. Has Bean Ana Sora Guji Natural https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa-ethiopia/products/ethiopia-ana-sora-guji-natural

I tasted this as a batch brew last night following a talk by Steve Leighton at Brew Lab in Edinburgh. Highly recommended. It will see me through until Rocko returns!


----------

